# Asterixing swearwords



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

What's the point?

We're all adults, and it's obvious what people meant to write anyway. I really can't see how anyone who is going to get offended at the word **** is going to not get offended if it's f*ck.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

Oh, I see.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (2 Jun 2010)

of course if you mis-spell something it doesn't work properly.


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

I wonder which swearwords it recognises?

****
****
shoot
bollocks
arse
peanut
dickhead
felcher
belgium


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

Only two then.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Jun 2010)

You'll be starting a 'where's my thread gone?' thread soon


----------



## HeyWayne (2 Jun 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You'll be starting a 'where's my thread gone?' thread soon



'Where's my ****ing thread gone?' you mean...


----------



## vernon (2 Jun 2010)

benb said:


> What's the point?
> 
> We're all adults, and it's obvious what people meant to write anyway. I really can't see how anyone who is going to get offended at the word **** is going to not get offended if it's f*ck.
> 
> Or am I missing something?




It's not far removed from p*nct*re - a pointless (sic) exercise as well all know that the p*nct*re fairy doesn't exist - or does she?


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Jun 2010)

Some people only see 2 swear words.
When the late Dianna Dors went back to visit her old school in Swindon her old headmaste was told her real name was Dianna Mary Fluck.
As he introduced her his mind went a little blank and he remember her name was like a naughty word. 
He started to speak. Many here will know this lady from when she lived around here as Dianna Clunt".


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2010)

There are plenty of non-adults on this site. Why do you feel the need to see/use swear words on this forum? There are plenty of other forums out there where you can swear to your hearts content. This is not one of them.



benb said:


> What's the point?
> 
> We're all adults, and it's obvious what people meant to write anyway. I really can't see how anyone who is going to get offended at the word **** is going to not get offended if it's f*ck.
> 
> Or am I missing something?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2010)

I am sure many people r*m*mb*r th*s thr**d.


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> There are plenty of non-adults on this site. Why do you feel the need to see/use swear words on this forum? There are plenty of other forums out there where you can swear to your hearts content. This is not one of them.



OK, in that case people shouldn't use asterixed out ones either.

And in fact, I don't swear very much on this forum (this thread notwithstanding), certainly less than some people.


----------



## goo_mason (2 Jun 2010)

What has a cartoon Gaul got to do with swearing?

Do you mean _asterisk_?

*sigh*


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

goo_mason said:


> What has a cartoon Gaul got to do with swearing?
> 
> Do you mean _asterisk_?
> 
> *sigh*



I can't believe I did that! I'm one of the most pedantic people I know for spelling and grammar (e.g. it annoys me when a menu says paninis, as panini is already plural, it's like saying rollses; the singular is panino), so I'm very ashamed.

I will go and chastise myself immediately,


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 Jun 2010)

benb said:


> I can't believe I did that! I'm one of the most pedantic people I know for spelling and grammar (e.g. it annoys me when a menu says paninis, as panini is already plural, it's like saying rollses; the singular is panino), so I'm very ashamed.
> 
> *I will go and chastise myself immediately*,


And so you should. Now **** off and do it.


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> And so you should. Now **** off and do it.



I have applied a Cilice forthwith.


----------



## Shaun (2 Jun 2010)

I think it's just a matter of common courtesy really.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Jun 2010)

Usually, common courtesy, and particular courtesy, making posts a delight and interest to read rather than very mundane is, or should be the aim of all who want to post on here. (Leave the mundane to me - I'm an expert.)
And Ian has a point about the forum's appeal - so imagine who you're writing for and eliminate what you wouldn't do face to face.
Or go where it is the norm...good luck and happy reading.


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

OK, fair enough.

Sometimes a well positioned expletive does make a post more interesting, IMHO.

Like I said, I really don't swear much, on here or in real life.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Jun 2010)

benb said:


> I wonder which swearwords it recognises?
> 
> ****
> ****
> ...


----------



## benb (2 Jun 2010)

Except on this thread, obviously!


----------

